
Ask HN: Any cool project I can do with my 2006 Intel MacBook? - WaffleSmack
Hi HN<p>I have a 2006 Intel Macbook which surprisingly still works. Are there any cool projects I can do with its components if I took it apart? Crowdsourcing for ideas here. I can pick up basic soldering if needed.<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
Sell it on eBay and donate the money to your local food bank.

~~~
forgotmypw17
Install a lightweight distro on it and donate it to someone who needs a
computer.

------
cpach
Just some random ideas: Media server / file server / Pihole

~~~
WaffleSmack
oh first time I've heard of pihole. Interesting

------
op03
Lot of DIY smart mirror projects/tutorials using old hardware on hackaday. No
idea how easy or hard dismantling the screen of macbook is though.

~~~
WaffleSmack
Thanks! That site looks interesting

